# Touring Scotland



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2010)

I had planned to ride JOGLE departing on 6th July but work and family circumstances now mean I would only have 11 days to achieve this. I had originally expected to have 12 days on the bike plus a couple of rest days / extra days in case of problems. I feel trying for 11 days would be an all out slog for me and therefore not enjoyable, which is the whole point.

I now find myself with 11 days available to tour in Scotland and i'd really appreciate some suggested routes. This will be my biggest tour, I'm 56, regularly ride the club run of 70-80 miles without a problem. I'm thinking this tour would be about 80 miles per day.

Current plan is to take the overnight train from Preston arriving in Inverness at 8.30 and then make my way home via Fort William, Oban (friends to see) and find a route home. If I run out of days I'm happy to get the train back.

Any suggestions on this or other routes would be very welcome. I have little in mind that is definite.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2010)

Head north, hit the north coast and turn left towards Cape Wrath, then left again and down the coast eventually getting to Ullapool. then make your way to the Bill - you will really enjoy it. Scenery is stunning and roads reasonably quite once you get to the North Coast. I love the Sutherland Area. Beautiful if the weather is good for you - seems to have its own weather system separate from the rest of the mainland when you get over to th north west.

The only problem is you have not stated what you want for accommodation - if you are camping then the above route would be easy - but if you are not, then problems galore with the long distances between places. However, the roads are great (a lot of the A roads are single track with passing places once you get to Sutherland) and really worthwhile.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2010)

Thanks aramok. I was thinking of B&B or YHA, definetly not camping. When you say long distances between places presumably I might find something every 70-90 miles?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jun 2010)

Hi

There are plenty of places that have B&B's or SYHA along the North coast, my main concern would be the stretch from Durness south - Don't get me wrong, there are places B&B's and hotels, but I would want to have places booked in advance and for them to know that you are arriving my bike - a bike won't be an issue, but just helps find you if you don't arrive. 
People up there are wonderfully helpful and the area is amazing, but places are few and far between, so plan it carefully. 
But it is most definitley worth doing. 
et me know if you are interested, I can post you my maps of the area if you return them when you are done with them - I have quite a few of them covering most of the north and west coast, but I leave for my own touring holiday to Denmark on Wednesday, so time is tight if you are interested.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2010)

That's a very kind offer, thank you. I have sent you a PM with my home address. I will return the maps as soon as. Enjoy Denmark.


----------



## theloafer (21 Jun 2010)

hey paul try this for places to stay found it usefull when we did the west coast
http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/mapindex.html

larry


----------



## fimm (21 Jun 2010)

My boyfriend did a tour staying at Youth Hostels in Tounge, Lochinver and Gairloch (that last day is 100 miles, though). I can find you a link to his blog on it if you're interested. 

Another suggestion would be to cycle on to Skye by the bridge, spend a day or two there, and then leave by the ferry to Mallaig. I don't know about accomodation between Mallaig and Fort William, though.


----------



## PaulSB (21 Jun 2010)

fimm said:


> My boyfriend did a tour staying at Youth Hostels in Tounge, Lochinver and Gairloch (that last day is 100 miles, though). I can find you a link to his blog on it if you're interested.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to cycle on to Skye by the bridge, spend a day or two there, and then leave by the ferry to Mallaig. I don't know about accomodation between Mallaig and Fort William, though.



A link would be good, thank you. I'd thought about the Skye bit and quite fancied the idea.

All these suggestions are great. I shall be doing some serious planning tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## fay144 (21 Jun 2010)

This is the link to my planned first tour, later this summer, also over 11 days (with a few days off in the middle). 
http://www.mapmyrun.com/route/gb/scotland west coast/417127617574796234

I'm planning to take it way easier than 80mpd though, so you could probably head all the way up to Cape Wrath after Skye, and there is a bike bus that would take you back to inverness afterwards. Or you could head up to Lewis, across to Ullapool, and down the coast to skye?

Whatever you do, don't come to scotland and miss out on Mull.


----------



## freshcharlie (21 Jun 2010)

Bike to Ullapool (or take the bike bus avoiding a busy road). Then ferry to Stornoway and cycle down to Lochmaddy for the ferry to Uig on Skye. Down through Skye and ferry to Mallaig. From Mallaig, turn south at Lochailort heading for Strontian then either circle back up to Fort William if you simple must - the Corran ferry is a short hop from Ardgour and saves a long (but pretty) road. If you can miss Fort Bill, then keep south from Strontian to Lochaline and the ferry to Mull. Anticlockwise circuit of Mull, possibly taking in Iona at the southern end. Finally ferry over to Oban.
This will most likely give you plenty head wind. If you can take the train to Oban instead it would be easier to take this route in reverse and cycle north, coming home from Inverness.


----------



## toroddf (22 Jun 2010)

All the suggestions above is excellent and includes the best cycling in the British Isles........... but I am chipping in with my own suggestion on this smorgasboard.

Train to Ardrossan which is 50 minutes from Glasgow. Ferry to Brodick on Arran and cross over to Lochranza and ferry to Kintyre (Claenoig). Cycle to Oban and the 1540 ferry to Castlebay, Barra. B&B in that place. Ferry to the Uists and cycle the 60 miles to the Youth Hostel at the north end. Ferry the next day to Leverburgh, Harris. Cycle up to the Butt Of Lewis or Stornoway. Plenty of B&Bs and Youth Hostels. Ferry over to Ullapool. Either straight to Inverness and thereby bypassing all the fun or cycle down over Gairloch and Applecross to Kyle Of Lochalsh. Train back to Inverness, London, Paris, Vladivostok and the rest of the world.

The total costs of the ferries are £ 37 by using the Hopscotch 5 and 8 tickets. I am starting on this ride the 2. July by the way and is doing Armadale-Mallaig-Glencoe on the back again from Kyle Of Lochalsh to Vladivostock.......... eeh, make that Paisley. 10 days. 660 miles.


----------



## fay144 (22 Jun 2010)

toroddf said:


> All the suggestions above is excellent and includes the best cycling in the British Isles........... but I am chipping in with my own suggestion on this smorgasboard.
> 
> Train to Ardrossan which is 50 minutes from Glasgow. Ferry to Brodick on Arran and cross over to Lochranza and ferry to Kintyre (Claenoig). Cycle to Oban and the 1540 ferry to Castlebay, Barra. B&B in that place. Ferry to the Uists and cycle the 60 miles to the Youth Hostel at the north end. Ferry the next day to Leverburgh, Harris. Cycle up to the Butt Of Lewis or Stornoway. Plenty of B&Bs and Youth Hostels. Ferry over to Ullapool. Either straight to Inverness and thereby bypassing all the fun or cycle down over Gairloch and Applecross to Kyle Of Lochalsh. Train back to Inverness, London, Paris, Vladivostok and the rest of the world.
> 
> The total costs of the ferries are £ 37 by using the Hopscotch 5 and 8 tickets. I am starting on this ride the 2. July by the way and is doing Armadale-Mallaig-Glencoe on the back again from Kyle Of Lochalsh to Vladivostock.......... eeh, make that Paisley. 10 days. 660 miles.



Forget what I said, do that. That sounds awesome.


----------



## toroddf (22 Jun 2010)

Forget what Fay144 says above. :-)

The reason is that there is so many absolute excellent cycling rides you can do in this area that we are seriously talking about a paradise. My tour is also bypassing Islay, Kintyre, most of Arran, Skye, Moydart and Mull too. I have done them before and they are excellent bike rides. Fay144 has included most of these areas and he is not wrong. Neither am I. 

This is a smorgas board and you simply cannot go wrong whatever you do. I would though suggest a 2-4 years project where you take one dish every summer.


----------



## PaulSB (22 Jun 2010)

It all sounds wonderful. TBH I think I shall be giving some serious thought to all of this in the next couple of days. Many thanks.


----------



## happy pedaller (28 Jun 2010)

Another suggestion paul could be ,take the train to aberdeen and the ferry ffrom aberdeen to kirkwall in orkney do some island touring then ferry from stromness to scrabster and do part of JOGLE back to aberdeen via moray coast which you would miss doing the full JOGLE.


----------



## Ravenbait (28 Jun 2010)

You can also get the train from Inverness to Achnasheen and it's an easy 50 from there to Gairloch and onwards. Did that a couple of years ago with the other half.

What everyone else says, though. Other than the midgies (they can't fly faster than 10mph, though, we tested), that part of the world is little short of perfect. I'd go to live there in a heartbeat if I could.

Don't play chicken with the sheep!

Sam


----------



## fimm (29 Jun 2010)

PaulSB said:


> A link would be good, thank you. I'd thought about the Skye bit and quite fancied the idea.
> 
> All these suggestions are great. I shall be doing some serious planning tonight and tomorrow.



Here you are:
http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/view.php?b=318&t=28012
and
http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/view.php?b=318&t=28044

(That website is a triathlon forum with a blogs section, so it isn't formatted like a usual blog. Hence also the rather detailed notes on training distances etc...)


----------



## hackbike 666 (29 Jun 2010)

I did Aberdeen to Braemer....Braemer to Perth...Perth to Edinburgh...Edinburgh to Osmotherly and Osmotherly to Newcastle in 1986....and a bit further...I eventually ended up in York and run out of money.


----------



## hackbike 666 (30 Jun 2010)

Just found the tour pictures and route from 1986

Aberdeen 30-06-1986
Braemer 01-07-1986 (57 Miles) Including a chain breakage en route...I remember it well.
Perth 02-07-1986
Edinburgh 03/07/1986 (40 miles)
Kirk Yetholm 04/07/1986
Newcastle 05/07/1986
Osmotherly 06/07/1986
Then York........Sadly the train home after this.(200 miles short)

350 miles in one week...never beaten.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Jun 2010)

If you google 'Scottish Independent Hostels' a whole new world of interesting accommodation opportunities will open up! There's loads of fab places to stay...


----------



## toroddf (30 Jun 2010)

Thank you for that link, Kirstie. I am on Lewis and planning to be at Butt Of Lewis on Monday night. If there is hard wind up there, I think I will forget the tent and rather use the Galson Farm Bunkhouse in Ness. 
I am leaving on Friday morning btw and will report back sometimes in two weeks time.

21 stones heavy. Light racing bike. 600 miles/19 000 feet climbs in ten days. 
Happy days.


----------



## Echolalia (30 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the info Toroddf, great to have someone on the inside with all the secrets.


----------



## toroddf (30 Jun 2010)

Echolalia said:


> Thanks for the info Toroddf, great to have someone on the inside with all the secrets.



I hope that was sarcasm.......  

The more I know, the less I know. Hence, I hang around this forum to soak up wisdom.


----------



## Danny (5 Jul 2010)

aramok said:


> However, the roads are great (a lot of the A roads are single track with passing places once you get to Sutherland) and really worthwhile.


How busy are the A roads during August? I am thinking particularly of the A386, A838, and A897?

Inspired by this threat, and Kirstie's earlier account of cycling in Sutherland, I am hoping to fit in a 5 day tour sometime in mid August, but don't necessarily want to get stuck in bumper to bumper holiday traffic (if such a thing ever exists in Sutherland).


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2010)

Thanks again for all the advice on this thread. Tomorrow I head for Glasgow and Ardrossan by train, turn left at Brodick and cycle round to Lochranza, follow the Sustrans route 78 to Oban, via Taynuilt to stay with friends. On to Oban to Barra by ferry, then island hopping to end up at Stornaway for the ferry back to the mainland. After that will be determined by how long I am on the islands

My plans are very relaxed, as the islands are smaller than I had imagined (talk about ignorant) I hope to explore as much as possible rather than just cycle through.

Two last questions. During my planning I've realised how reliant I've become on Google to search out information, not just for this trip but its become an almost instant reaction to finding something. I shall be taking my iPhone but wonder if it's worth taking my Asus Eee for surfing with a bigger and easier screen? The iPhone is fine for a quick bit of info but can be a pain for anything more. Weight is not an issue as I shall be travelling very light.

Lastly I shall be using B&Bs but at the last minute I'm thinking hostels and bunk houses look good as well. Do these provide bed linen, nothing mentioned on the web sites I looked at last night?


----------



## HJ (6 Jul 2010)

Have a look at the Calmac Island Hopping tickets they may save you some money. Enjoy the hill between Brodick and Lochranza


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2010)

Danny said:


> How busy are the A roads during August? I am thinking particularly of the A386, A838, and A897?


I've never cycled those road but generally I find some A roads in Scotland are quieter than some B roads. My general rule is if they are coloured a primary A road they can be busy. Only parts of the A836 ? are but given its location I doubt it will be busy.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Have a look at the Calmac Island Hopping tickets they may save you some money. Enjoy the hill between Brodick and Lochranza



I shall be getting a Hopscotch ticket for £29, sounds good to me. A couple of people have mentioned this hill


----------



## HLaB (6 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Have a look at the Calmac Island Hopping tickets they may save you some money. Enjoy the hill between Brodick and Lochranza


Is there a hill between Brodrick and Lochranza on route 78, the only hill of note I can remember on the Island is between Blackwaterfoot and Brodick


----------



## HJ (6 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Is there a hill between Brodrick and Lochranza on route 78, the only hill of note I can remember on the Island is between Blackwaterfoot and Brodick



HLaB, you are noted for your poor memory


----------



## furball (7 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Is there a hill between Brodrick and Lochranza on route 78, the only hill of note I can remember on the Island is between Blackwaterfoot and Brodick



The big hill between Brodick and Lochranza is route73 going northwards and anti clockwise. 
I thought HLaB was going clockwise (the long way round) from Brodick so would miss the hill (unless he cuts over the String road).


----------



## PaulSB (7 Jul 2010)

HLaB said:


> Is there a hill between Brodrick and Lochranza on route 78, the only hill of note I can remember on the Island is between Blackwaterfoot and Brodick



Yes there is. Rode it today!!! Not too bad even with panniers but it does have a couple of false summits


----------



## toroddf (14 Jul 2010)

PaulSB said:


> Yes there is. Rode it today!!! Not too bad even with panniers but it does have a couple of false summits
















from the east




and 









from the west (Lochranza)


----------



## HJ (14 Jul 2010)

The last time I rode it from the east, there was a line of people pushing bikes from about the half way point. Oddly they were taking photos of me cycling all the way up, I waited until I got to the top before take any photos.

The last time I rode it from the west, about half way up I was given the thumbs up by one of the local bus drivers, then when I get to the top went to do a victory salute and nearly fell off as I wasn't going fast enough...




spot the leg, I was clipped in and couldn't put a foot down, but somehow managed to pull my self up right before falling over 




I am the second cyclist in the photos.


----------



## Echolalia (14 Jul 2010)

That jersey is ace. Where did you get it?


----------



## Tigerbiten (14 Jul 2010)

Home at last from my tour of Scotland.
Just under 11 weeks on the road and 2,424 miles covered.

I only pulled up that hill from the Lockranza side.
Not bad, only took me ~45 mins with the loaded Trike.
Going down the other side was much more fun at +40 mph due to the state of the road ........


----------



## HJ (14 Jul 2010)

Echolalia said:


> That jersey is ace. Where did you get it?



That was one of the very first CC jerseys, we usually do a couple of jersey orders a year, but there hasn't been one for a while, must give Will1982 a nudge. There are a few items left over from the last order see here.


----------



## HJ (14 Jul 2010)

Tigerbiten said:


> Home at last from my tour of Scotland.
> Just under 11 weeks on the road and 2,424 miles covered.
> 
> I only pulled up that hill from the Lockranza side.
> ...



Way to go tiger!!


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jul 2010)

I'd like to thank everyone for their suggestions and especially toroddf for his outline route. I followed much of this, I would never have considered the Outer Hebrides, and can only say I have had the most wonderful week. The islands are spectacular, of all the places I've visited in the world I cannot think of anywhere as beautiful, absolutely stunning. I was incredibly lucky with the weather, only one morning of 45mph winds and horizontal stair rods - I gather tordoff may not have been so lucky as he/she was there a week ahead of me - and the rest of the time was either dull and warm or brilliant sunshine and mainly southerly winds.

I'll do a proper report of my route and publish a link here for folk who may be interested. That will be in a few days.

If you're thinking about The Hebrides - do it, if only for the ride from Leverburgh to Stornoway. This is excellent riding, challenging climbs, spectacular sea and landscapes, really enjoyable. The beauty is truely emotional.

Thank you toroddf!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Jul 2010)

My actual route can be found on bikemap - http://www.bikemap.net/route/593606


----------



## toroddf (16 Jul 2010)

Thank you, PaulSB.

My tour was too extreme for me. But I echo your views about the Hebrides islands. My finest day was when I started just outside Lochboisdale and cycled up the Uists and up to Tarbert at Harris. My tour is at http://www.toroddfuglesteg.com/westernisles.html  I have seen enough to be absolute certain that the whole 150 miles from Castlebay at Barra to Butt Of Lewis is a brilliant tour.......... in nice weather. I will be therefore be back sometimes in the future to do these 150 miles with a better setup and at least 5 stones lighter.

And I repeat what I said earlier: Forget the Highlands. The best cycling in Scotland is on the islands.


----------



## fay144 (16 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the reports, everyone who has added to this. 

I'm doing a similar route in 3 weeks and just can't wait! I could read reports and look at photos all day.


----------



## toroddf (16 Jul 2010)

fay144 said:


> Thanks for the reports, everyone who has added to this.
> 
> I'm doing a similar route in 3 weeks and just can't wait!  I could read reports and look at photos all day.


A three good advices to help you a bit:


1. Boot's Chemist is selling a box of 12 travel sickness (Read: sea sickness) tablets for £ 2.49. That is a very good investment. 

2. Check out if MV Clansman has returned to service before you leave. It is currently in repair and that is having a knock on effect on all ferries out of Oban and to Islay. Most critically, the Oban to Castlebay sailings.

3. Buy a torch. If you are planning to go to Castlebay, there is a bus shelter just opposite Kisimul Castle at the dockside (to the right when leaving the ferry) which you may use as an emergency shelter if it is dark and the ferry is late.  

Good luck and don't forget to post your own tour report when back again from the tour.


----------



## P.H (16 Jul 2010)

What a great thread, I've been looking at peoples reports and photos, thought I'd add mine.

Toured last September, Mull, Skye and then across to Inverness. 2009 Scotland

Then in May this year the Outer Hebrides Scotland 2010

I thought Mull was the most picturesque, but for sheer scenery Harris is out of this world.  I can see me spending all my holidays cycling round Scotland and then not doing it all.  I should have started thirty years ago!


----------



## Ticktockmy (17 Jul 2010)

toroddf said:


> Thank you, PaulSB.
> 
> My tour was too extreme for me. But I echo your views about the Hebrides islands. My finest day was when I started just outside Lochboisdale and cycled up the Uists and up to Tarbert at Harris. My tour is at http://www.toroddfug...sternisles.html I have seen enough to be absolute certain that the whole 150 miles from Castlebay at Barra to Butt Of Lewis is a brilliant tour.......... in nice weather. I will be therefore be back sometimes in the future to do these 150 miles with a better setup and at least 5 stones lighter.
> 
> And I repeat what I said earlier: Forget the Highlands. The best cycling in Scotland is on the islands.



When I did the Islands last year at this time i had simlair weather, whilst the gales where not so long lasting, the wind was something else. on the A807 between Clachan na Luib to Surth Mor, the wind was pushing me along at 30+MPH, At Berneray I opted for the Youth Hostel as the wind was shredding tents. From Leverburgh i opted to do the Golden road along the East coast, which was great views, but it took me at one stage 4 hours to do 13 miles. due to wind., but it was well worth. and am always trying to get others to try its as it is interesting to say the least


----------



## toroddf (17 Jul 2010)

I am afraid I respectfully have to disagree with you, Ticktockmy. 

For me, Leverburgh to Tarbert over Luskentyre and Harris Golf Club was spectacular and the highlight of the whole ride. Well, make that from Clachan na Luib to Tarbert. The Sound Of Harris ferry is the best ferry tour in Scotland. 

But let's agree to disagree about Leverburgh to Tarbert.      A small disagreement......


----------



## peterm (17 Jul 2010)

Round the coast of BritainJust came in on the end of this thread.

Last year cycled the whole coast of Britain starting from Cornwall and this of course included Scotland. Have just about finished writing it up so have put link here as info may be useful to people going there this summer. Highly recommended if you have the time. Took me 85 days with 78 of those cycling 4600 miles.

Year before wife and I did a double end to end over all the highest bits I could find up the spine of England and that included the Orkneys -report of that is also on site.

My link


----------



## toroddf (18 Jul 2010)

peterm said:


> Round the coast of BritainJust came in on the end of this thread.
> 
> Last year cycled the whole coast of Britain starting from Cornwall and this of course included Scotland. Have just about finished writing it up so have put link here as info may be useful to people going there this summer. Highly recommended if you have the time. Took me 85 days with 78 of those cycling 4600 miles.
> 
> ...



Excellent reports, Peterm. So excellent that I became so captured by them that I forgotten to thank you here after reading them last night. Sorry about that. 

You have clearly set a standard many of us, well at least myself, want to live up to when we become a bit more senior and wiser. 

Keep up your good life and all the best from me.


----------



## fay144 (18 Jul 2010)

toroddf said:


> A three good advices to help you a bit:
> 
> 
> 1. Boot's Chemist is selling a box of 12 travel sickness (Read: sea sickness) tablets for £ 2.49. That is a very good investment.
> ...



Thanks for that. I'll definately need to look into that Oban to Castlebay sailing.


----------



## Ticktockmy (18 Jul 2010)

toroddf said:


> I am afraid I respectfully have to disagree with you, Ticktockmy.
> 
> For me, Leverburgh to Tarbert over Luskentyre and Harris Golf Club was spectacular and the highlight of the whole ride. Well, make that from Clachan na Luib to Tarbert. The Sound Of Harris ferry is the best ferry tour in Scotland.
> 
> But let's agree to disagree about Leverburgh to Tarbert.  A small disagreement......



Ok I will let you have your Disagreement, Next time I will take the west Coast round the island, as I have been told it is a better route....but the Golden road had to be done. The First fruit Cafe by the Ferry port in Tarbert was great for breakfast, really fortfied me for the climb out of Tarbert over Cliseam, though I did not find it as hard as I had be lead to believe.


----------



## snorri (18 Jul 2010)

Ticktockmy said:


> Next time I will take the west Coast round the island, as I have been told it is a better route....but the Golden road had to be done.



It is not possible to say which is the better route.....beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that. Each has its own attractions, the contrast between routes is quite amazing considering both are on the same small island. 
You just have to do both.


----------



## peterm (19 Jul 2010)

toroddf said:


> Excellent reports, Peterm. So excellent that I became so captured by them that I forgotten to thank you here after reading them last night. Sorry about that.
> 
> You have clearly set a standard many of us, well at least myself, want to live up to when we become a bit more senior and wiser.
> 
> Keep up your good life and all the best from me.


----------



## peterm (19 Jul 2010)

Thank you Toroddf. I must get down to finishing the last day and add a summary.

This cycling thing appeared out of nowhere and I can't stop. This year I'm just cycling around my local area and doing a few Audax rides.

Just been reading your blog. Last year I was burnt to death in Scotland. You seem to have had some real bad luck with the weather.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Jul 2010)

All of Scotland is great, I couldn't say one area is better than another. 
The Hebrides can get windy (although that does mean any bad weather doesn't linger). I remember going down a hill (on the way to Rhenegidale) and had to pedal to do about 11 mph into the wind, the road then did a U turn and it was like having a jet strapped to me as within a very short distance without pedalling I was doing 45 mph !


----------



## Renard (19 Jul 2010)

How about an altenative south to north from the Mull of Galloway, Scotlands's most southerly point, to Dunnet head quite near John O Groats and Scotland's most northern point on the mainland.


----------



## peterm (20 Jul 2010)

Galloway to Dunnet is a stunning ride. I did it the other way round last year as part of a longer ride. Scenery superb with brilliant hills especially Applecross. Good hostels in great places to rest your head. Highly recommended. Lots of photos and details on my site.

petermaddern.weebly.com


----------



## toroddf (20 Jul 2010)

OK. It will be Leverburgh to Tarbert via the Golden Road next time, then. Just need to get a new bike and a new gale proof tent. 

That will be my third attempt on the Butt Of Lewis. That seems to be my own personal Mount Everest.


----------



## Ticktockmy (20 Jul 2010)

toroddf said:


> OK. It will be Leverburgh to Tarbert via the Golden Road next time, then. Just need to get a new bike and a new gale proof tent.
> 
> That will be my third attempt on the Butt Of Lewis. That seems to be my own personal Mount Everest.



I dont know if I put the link to my last year trip to the islands..so here it is .
http://gkyuk.multipl..._24th_June_2009


----------



## Renard (21 Jul 2010)

peterm said:


> Galloway to Dunnet is a stunning ride. I did it the other way round last year as part of a longer ride. Scenery superb with brilliant hills especially Applecross. Good hostels in great places to rest your head. Highly recommended. Lots of photos and details on my site.
> 
> petermaddern.weebly.com



Nice site Peter


----------

